# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  issue - UserCP does not show any threads

## teylyn

I've just posted a few replies and a new thread in this forum. My user CP does not show a single thread.

----------


## teylyn

My settings are to autosubscribe when I post in a thread. I find that posting new threads in this Feedback forum does not subscribe me to my own threads.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

When answering a thread and then checking my subscriptions (which are set in my settings to always subscribe, instant notification by email) i find that the thread i answered is not showing up as me answering but showing the original poster and original time!

See pic 1 as my reply and pic 2 as my subscribed threads and pic 3 as forum view, please note the times!
replyslloyd.jpg

Subscribed threads
subscribedsimonlloyd.jpg

Forum View
forumviewsimonlloyd.jpg


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I've just posted this same issue  :Frown: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## Vaibhav

Teylyn - are you still facing this issue?  I have asked for non-automatic subscription.  But just changed it now to automatic subscription.  As soon as i submit this post, i will revert with what i see.

Do check if the issue is solved at your end.

----------


## Vaibhav

My subsc are working.  See attachment.

----------


## Vaibhav

Simon,

Are you still facing this issue since you last posted it?

----------


## TMS

I have contributed to this thread but it doesn't show up in my subscribed threads.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...up-values.html

----------


## arlu1201

TMS,

Did this issue recur?  If not, can you please mark this as solved?

----------


## TMS

On what basis would I mark it solved? I have never had any feedback to say that it has been investigated, let alone resolved.

There seems little point asking people to raise issues and requests for improvement if they'r just flushed straight down the toilet.

Why are you asking me to mark this solved? What has it got to do with you?

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

TMS, i am co-ordinating with the tech team to get this resolved.

I checked the date when this issue was posted and since i didnt hear back whether it recurred, i asked you if it did.  If it didnt, you can mark it resolved.

I have not faced any issues with threads not showing up in my CP.  No one has reported it either.  So i just asked you if it recurred at your end post the 26th of Feb.

----------


## snb

If Vai doesn't give any feedback on his analysis into the issue, nor what he did to solve the issue you have to accept the issue can't be solved.
So it's useless and derogatory (to put it mildly) to ask issue raisers to mark a thread as 'solved'. 
There's a new serious issue to raise: how on earth can your 'team' be so stubborn and thick skinned ?

----------


## NBVC

I say go with numbers 3 and 4!

----------


## arlu1201

I admit there has been a delay in attending to this issue (considering the huge list).  It could be a timing issue.  No one else has reported that the threads are not reflecting in their CP.

----------


## NBVC

One person has reported the issue! Isn't that enough?

Do you expect that we just make a mountain of claims for the same issue?  One person with the concern should be enough for you guys to wake up and fix it!

This B.S. is beyond ridiculous!

----------


## arlu1201

No, NBVC you are misunderstanding me.

What i meant was, we could be facing user-centric issues.  For e.g. Simon had issues with receiving email notifications.  No one else had.  So it was possible that only TMS was facing it and not the others.  Even if one user faces a problem, I am asking the tech team to action it. Its just that if they know that its only 1 user, it helps to narrow down on the solution.

----------


## TMS

> facing user-centric issues



Don't talk rubbish.  Why would a problem like that affect only me?  It could easily be just one more symptom of a badly managed and resourced database

I raised the issue ... because Vai asked us to raise such issues and promised to fix them ... on 25 February.  It's the 15 March today so we're looking at nearly three weeks during which time I have heard nothing.  Not an acknowledgement, not a question about the time, timing or circumstances, no feedback, nothing. Then you ask me to close it.

Given I'm a moderator, I probably could, but I'm not going to.  You don't just close issues because you haven't seen any more occurences so you can forget it.  Next time it's raised, it would stand alone ... again.

If you wish to put it on the back burner (and probably ignore or forget about it) that's fine.  But I'm not prepared to collude with the poor problem management being exhibited here.

To be honest, I don't really care one way or the other and I don't know why I, or anyone else, bother to provide feedback or input.  We're all just ignored.

I guess I could ask why was the forum down for what seemed like two days with no communication that I am aware of .  But what's the point? So I can hear more B S about what a fantastic job the tech team are doing at keeping this excuse for a forum on the tracks.

I think I should stop now before I say something I could regret.  Probably said too much already.

Ah, and you may have noticed, several others seemed to have picked up on the thread although, at face value, they were not involved.  Seems that you have just encouraged more dirty linen airing.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

TMS,

I have already admitted our mistake in not following up on your thread.  I am sorry it got lost in the entire list of pending issues.  Vai had replied to them a few weeks ago.  I decided to take it over.

I have been working the entire day today with the tech team to resolve some of the issues.  We have more work to do tomorrow and i promise you, these issues will be wrapped up within the next couple of days.

----------


## Mordred

> I admit there has been a delay in attending to this issue (considering the huge list).  It could be a timing issue.  No one else has reported that the threads are not reflecting in their CP.



1)This huge list is not getting smaller.  2)Similar PostI also reported something similar before this sub forum was made.

----------


## arlu1201

I m going back to each of the issues in this sub-forum and will persevere for resolution.

----------


## Mordred

> We have more work to do tomorrow and i promise you, these issues will be wrapped up within the next couple of days.



Haven't you ever heard that you shouldn't make promises that you CANNOT keep?  I won't mark my thread solved (see above) either because I find (at times) that it can take more than an hour to update which is nonsense in this day and age.  

There are 3 pages of issues here and only 11 or 12 have been resolved.  Out of those 11 or 12 I have to wonder if they just can't be bothered to re-report the issues that still remain.

----------


## TMS

It's nothing to do with the length of the list, it's just poor incident and problem management. The list of issues is finite and easily managed in a spreadsheet ... now, who could you get to put one of those together and track it? One of us, maybe? You? The Tech Team? Vai?

Not sure what "three pages of issues" counts up to but, at say 30 per page, likely to be less than 100.

Regards

----------


## arlu1201

Teylyn,

Are you still facing this issue? You had replied to some threads in this forum yesterday, did they show up in your subscriptions?

If you feel this issue has been resolved, please mark it so.

Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Simon, is this issue solved?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

This seems to be solve at the moment.

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks for the update, can you please mark it solved?

----------


## TMS

Sounds familiar ...

Issue - threads not reflected in CP

----------


## arlu1201

TMS, we are tracking each issue that is being reported and working on its resolution.  

As a regular user answering questions since i joined this forum, i have not faced any issues with threads not being reflecting in the CP.  It could be a timing issue.  Its possible there was a server problem that day when you faced this issue.  This issue could be a one-off thing that cropped up on a particular day.  If it doesnt recur, its tough to do the root cause analysis to ascertain what caused it.  

Hence, i am asking if this problem has recurred again since the issue occurred last.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Thanks for the update, can you please mark it solved?



Arlette, you need to get up to speed with the forum rules and settings, it's way beyond my capability to mark this solved.

----------


## arlu1201

Oops my bad Simon. I didnt realise you cannot mark it solved.  I will get this marked for you.

----------


## NBVC

You guys are quick on the mark to get thread marked solved amongst "the team" but actually correcting the problems is a different story.  It took exactly one minute for Vai to mark this thread solved after Arlette said it would be marked solved.  If only all things happened so quicky! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NBVC

> I have been working the entire day today with the tech team to resolve some of the issues.  We have more work to do tomorrow and i promise you, these issues will be wrapped up within the next couple of days.



Not everyone might agree, but I would suggest if you are confident that *ALL* of the issues are resolved *once and for all*, then lock all the threads in this suggestions forum, tell us everything is 100% fixed... and let the new threads pile on (if any).. Then you will see what is still lingering and find out that really nothing has been fixed!

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks Rory,  we will ensure we wrap up everything by then.

----------


## Domski

Anyone taking bets on this?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## TMS

I created a new post in the water cooler today at 02:38 AM. Proton Leah responded and I replied.  Those responses are/were not reflected in the CP or summary list.

----------


## DGagnon

I am having the same issue today in regard to this thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...f-2-cells.html

----------


## arlu1201

When you were posting on the forum, the backup process was going on.  This could have delayed the update to the CP.  Please check now, you should see the threads in the CP.

----------


## TMS

Broken again. Thursday night ... backup running? Have a look at my posts for times. Not showing in CP.

----------


## TMS

Friday am: posts still not showing up in CP

----------


## TMS

Maybe cancel that: the last update was shown correctly.

----------


## arlu1201

TMS, are any of your posts that you spoke about in post 23 showing up in the CP?

----------


## TMS

No, only this post and others that have been updated since.

Regards

----------


## TMS

Again

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...me-or-n-a.html

I replied to this.  Subsequently, you also replied but it doesn't show up in my CP.

This has got to be fairly basic stuff for a bulletin board, surely?

----------


## arlu1201

TMS, its showing in my CP. Can you please check again? Also please check your subscription method for that thread. (I know u already know this but just to ensure we both are on the same page).

----------


## TMS

No. It's not showing in my CP. I haven't changed the subscription options; in fact, I don't even know how to do that for a thread.  If I look at the thread tools, I have the option to unsubscribe from the thread which implies I am subscribed to it. If I check the threads in today's posts, I have a green tick to say that I am subscribed to it. I do not get email updates for threads so I would expect to see updates in my CP.

To be honest, I don't really care ... I am just making you aware (by updating this thread) that there could be a problem.

As a matter of interest, this thread is appearing in my CP.

----------


## TMS

I just edited my response (just put Reason for edit: Test) but with no change to the body of the response. Still doesn't show so it's not a time problem; I don't think, anyway

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks TMS.  Will get the tech team to check on this again.

----------

